
Ask HN: Platform for building cross-platform GUI apps? - brettlangdon
I am interested in building more desktop applications and I am a huge fan of writing cross-platform applications.<p>I have personally played around with Electron and Kivy, and most recently have started looking at Vala, but other than that I haven&#x27;t really fully committed to learn any particular platform.<p>Does anyone have a platform they particularly like in this space (or maybe one they suggest staying away from)?
======
aunyks
I particularly use Electron, because of the ubiquity of Javascript and the
fact that you're essentially just building a web app that looks the same on
every platform.

------
cjbprime
Electron's the obvious choice.

